#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Koor verstaanbaar opnemen

## chris S

[FONT=Verdana]Beste forumleden,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]het valt mij op dat bij kooropnamen de tekst vaak heel slecht te verstaan is. Ook bij kooropnamen op de TV zie je vaak ondertiteling om de gezongen tekst voor de luisteraar helder te krijgen. De opname is dan vaak heel wollig.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana](eigenlijk hoort dit op het recording forum thuis maar daar kan ik geen discussie starten. Moderator, gaarne verplaatsen)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nu neem ik vaak ensembles op met een of meerder solisten en deze zijn wel heel helder en verstaanbaar op te nemen met een microfoon vlak voor de solist  (80 cm tot 1 m) geplaatst.   Binnenkort moet ik een koor opnemen van 100 man en wil de opname zo transparant mogelijk maken.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Weet iemand hoe je dit voor elkaar kunt krijgen??[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik wil het koor overall opnemen met twee overhead microfoons en voor de twee koorgroepen die de hoofdlijnen zingen twee  microfoons plaatsen vlak voor deze groepen.  Later kan ik dan deze tracks mixen met de overheads. Zo hoop ik de transparantie en verstaanbaarheid te verbeteren.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Chris [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

he Chris,

klinkt als een flinke klus. een koor uitversterken/opnemen is een kunst apart al zeg ik het zelf. Microfoons richten en de juiste microfoons gebruiken is van essentieel belang. Ik weet niet waar je beschikking over hebt, maar wij gebruiken (in live) Neumann KM184 of Microtech Gefell M- serie condensators. Ikzelf ben nog in de leer bij diegene die het uitversterken van koren als geen ander verstaat maar het is vooral het clusteren van groepen (sopranen/bassen etc.) voor klankkleuring en heel belangrijk wat ik geleerd heb: Niet te veel microfoons!!!!!

Bij Live werk, wat wij veelal doen, kunnen we in vele gevallen de klankkleur van de neumann recht laten staan (afgezien van een laag-af filter). dan is je systeem in orde dacht ik zo :Big Grin: 

Succes! ik ben benieuwd naar het eindresultaat

----------


## qvt

Onlangs had ik ook zoiets, was wel live dan.. De oplossing voor ons waren Neumann KM140 stereopaartjes om de 5 Meter, en dan op een hoogte van 2 meter ongeveer gericht op het midden van t koor(kwa diepte dan).

----------


## Mach Facilities

Iets waar waarschijnlijk verschillende mensen de wenkbrauwen voor optrekken, maar, denk eens aan een combi van overheads erboven (grootmembraan) en een Jecklindisk geladen met KM184 van voren.

Ik heb zelf zo verschillende koren uitversterkt, en ook opgenomen, en door deze combi te gebruiken kun je druk en overall geluid uit de grootmembranen krijgen, terwijl je duidelijkheid, verstaanbaarheid en een waanzinnig goed stereobeeld vanaf je Jecklindisk krijgt.
Echt een aanrader, probeer het maar eens uit.

Chris

----------


## Joël

> [FONT=Verdana]Beste forumleden,[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Binnenkort moet ik een koor opnemen van 100 man en wil de opname zo transparant mogelijk maken.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Weet iemand hoe je dit voor elkaar kunt krijgen??[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Ik wil het koor overall opnemen met twee overhead microfoons en voor de twee koorgroepen die de hoofdlijnen zingen twee microfoons plaatsen vlak voor deze groepen. Later kan ik dan deze tracks mixen met de overheads. Zo hoop ik de transparantie en verstaanbaarheid te verbeteren.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana][/FONT]



Beste Chris,

Bij het koor waar ik bij zong gaven ze per ''koorgroep'' de 2 a 3 zangers die de betreffende partij het beste/mooiste zongen een solo mic. Deze werden allen apart opgenomen en er later (evt. met een galmpje oid) bij in gemixed. Dit verhoogde de verstaanbaarheid enorm zonder dat deze ''solozangers'' er hoorbaar overheen kwamen. Het is natuurlijk de kunst om dit zo mooi mogelijk erin te mixen zonder dat het opvalt.
Ik heb geen idee of dit een gangbare manier is, maar ik vind de opname's erg mooi geworden en alles is goed te verstaan.
Hoop dat je er iets mee kan, en ik ben benieuw of meerdere mensen deze methode kennen en toepassen.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Joël

----------


## chris S

dank voor de diverse reacties.

Ik vernam van de dirigent dat hij bij een uitvoering de koorleden door elkaar opstelt, dus niet per groep, omdat dat een meer compleet geluid geeft, aldus de koorleider.  De opmerking van Joel dat een paar goede zangers met de eerste stem een aparte mic kregen en later 'onhoorbaar' bijgemixed werden lijkt me een heel interessante.    Hier kan ik wel wat mee. 

Ik gebruik 2 x TLM103 voor de overheads en voor iedere vocalist zet ik een NT5   Hiermee lijkt het me goed te doen.

Laatst heb ik een koor (2 x 25 man/vrouw) met de overhead mics opgenomen (NT5 paired) waarbij het koor gesplitst was in 2 groepen, links en rechts.  Voor/boven iedere groep had ik een NT5 geplaatst en dit gaf een prima stereo effect. De solisten (stonden apart) hadden 2 x TLM 103  voor hun neus.   Is een prima opname geworden. 

Hoe lossen jullie het probleem op van een dirigent die precies staat waar ik de microfoons wil neerzetten in ORTF opstelling.  Hier ben ik al een paar keer tegenaan gelopen. Dan zette ik de overheads  maar voor iedere koorhelft neer.

In hoeverre is het toeval dat de afstand tussen de mics in ORTF opstelling (17 cm) de afstand is tussen de oren?

Laatst had ik een opname van een ensemble waarbij de sopraam de hele avond voor de TLM 103 heeft staan zingen. Vlak voor de opname hoorde ik dat zij een nummer vanaf de gaanderij zou zingen. Dus heb ik daar snel een AKG C1000 op statief neergezet. Achteraf kan ik met de beste wil van de wereld geen verschil horen tussen haar zang voor de Neumann TLM 103 en de AKG C1000. Dit is toch wel heel merkwaardig.  Opname is gedaan in 24 bits en gehoord via mn Yamaha monitoren. 

Chris

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Hoe lossen jullie het probleem op van een dirigent die precies staat waar ik de microfoons wil neerzetten in ORTF opstelling. Hier ben ik al een paar keer tegenaan gelopen. Dan zette ik de overheads maar voor iedere koorhelft neer.
> 
> In hoeverre is het toeval dat de afstand tussen de mics in ORTF opstelling (17 cm) de afstand is tussen de oren?
> 
> Laatst had ik een opname van een ensemble waarbij de sopraam de hele avond voor de TLM 103 heeft staan zingen. Vlak voor de opname hoorde ik dat zij een nummer vanaf de gaanderij zou zingen. Dus heb ik daar snel een AKG C1000 op statief neergezet. Achteraf kan ik met de beste wil van de wereld geen verschil horen tussen haar zang voor de Neumann TLM 103 en de AKG C1000. Dit is toch wel heel merkwaardig. Opname is gedaan in 24 bits en gehoord via mn Yamaha monitoren. 
> 
> Chris



Hoi Chris
Probleempje met de dirigent los ikzelf meestal op door de mic's hoger te plaatsen en dan iets naar beneden te richten, door een dubbele hengel te gebruiken kan je dan de ORTF opstelling nagenoeg boven het hoofd van de dirigent krijgen.

ORTF is niet toevallig op ongeveer 17 cm van elkaar, is inderdaad vanwege de nominale luisterpositie van de mens (gemiddeld 17 cm oorafstand van elkaar)

C1000 is een erg ondergewaardeerde microfoon, klinkt ERG goed voor zijn geld (tenminste, de oude serie, nieuwe serie is iets minder).
Als je niet teveel aan de EQ knutselt, klinkt deze mic ERG natuurgetrouw.
TLM klinkt meer open, maar zonder een AB vergelijk is dit, zeker voor een techneut die niet vaak met deze mics werkt, inderdaad niet een heel erg groot verschil.
Yamaha monitoren......welke?
Namelijk, als je een paar NS10's hebt, zal je daar inderdaad niet erg veel verschil op horen.
Hoor je daarintegen het verschil op een paar goede Genelecs, is er beduidend meer verschil te horen.


Chris

----------


## cobi

Allemaal technische oplossingen tot nu toe maar:

Wat mij opvalt is dat een koor vaak bestaat uit een  groot (zoniet bijna allemaal) aantal personen die het leuk vinden om te zingen maar eigenlijk niet zo goed durven. Gevolg, een hoop binnensmonds gemurmel. Hier kan geen mic tegenop!

Ik zag laatst een koor bij de Vrienden van Amstel, die stonden tenminste de longen uit hun lijf te zingen.

Misschien is het iets om voordat je een opname maakt, een paar proef opnames te maken met het koor en die aan de dirigent te geven. In veel gevallen zal dit erg leerzaam zijn voor het koor. Als het koor dan eenmaal akoestisch voor mekaar is kan je lekker met mic's aan de slag.

----------


## chris S

[FONT=Verdana]klopt, zeker als het materiaal ook nog in  een andere taal is dan ontstaat er bij de mensen een soort schroom (spreek ik het wel correct uit) en dan gaat men murmelen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Net als bij presentaties versterken, er zijn sprekers die echt verschrikkelijk zijn, praten binnensmonds, slissen, articuleren slecht, staan te dicht bij de mic of juist te ver weg, en dan zit ik met kromme tenen. Je kunt het nauwelijks netjes uitversterken.   Als het basismateriaal niet deugt kun je het niet beter maken zelfs niet met de duurste microfoons.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Daarom ga ik de suggestie van Joel toepassen om een tweetal goede zangers een aparte microfoon en track te geven en die ik later 'onhoorbaar' kan bijmixen om helderheid en verstaanbaarheid toe te voegen. Dit lijkt me een prima oplossing. De rest v h koor mag dan verder murmelen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Als monitoren gebruik ik de HS 50 M (klinkt heel saai maar laat wel alles heel precies horen)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Equalizing pas ik bij de opnamen niet toe.  De microfoons nemen op wat ze horen en dat is het.    Later bij de mix wil ik wel eens wat corrigeren maar liefst zo weinig mogelijk. De piano krijgt meestal wat accent in het mid/hoog om hem wat helderder te krijgen en de altviool iets er af om de scherpe randjes er af te halen maar allemaal zo weinig mogelijk. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] Chris[/FONT]

----------


## cobi

> [FONT=Verdana]klopt, zeker als het materiaal ook nog in  een andere taal is dan ontstaat er bij de mensen een soort schroom (spreek ik het wel correct uit) en dan gaat men murmelen. [/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Net als bij presentaties versterken, er zijn sprekers die echt verschrikkelijk zijn, praten binnensmonds, slissen, articuleren slecht, staan te dicht bij de mic of juist te ver weg, en dan zit ik met kromme tenen. Je kunt het nauwelijks netjes uitversterken.   Als het basismateriaal niet deugt kun je het niet beter maken zelfs niet met de duurste microfoons.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Daarom ga ik de suggestie van Joel toepassen om een tweetal goede zangers een aparte microfoon en track te geven en die ik later 'onhoorbaar' kan bijmixen om helderheid en verstaanbaarheid toe te voegen. Dit lijkt me een prima oplossing. De rest v h koor mag dan verder murmelen. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana] Chris[/FONT]



Voor de S-jes en de T-tjes is dit wel erg lekker ja, spraakverstaanbaarheid zal er zeker op vooruit gaan.

----------


## nolsmit

hoi,

ook ik neem wel eens een koor op,

het ligt er natuurlijk aan in welke ruimte het koor staat.
een kerk klinkt natuurlijk veel anders als een feestzaaltje maar ook van
die kerkgalm kun je gebruik maken
als ik veel galm heb in een kerk dan experimenteer ik wel eens met een extra
microfoon om later erbij te voegen in de mix om de galm iets te breken

als de soorten stemmen door elkaar staan dus het koor niet netjes onderverdeeld dan verdeel ik het koor denkbeeldig in zones om zo later mijn mix beter te krijgen

de microfoons die ik gebruik zijn shure ksm 141 en ook wel eens een paar rode m3 
deze m3 zijn spotgoedkoop en werken verrassend goed
ik verkies natuurlijk het meest de ksm 141

volgens mij zijn er natuurlijk best theorieen waar je je aan moet houden maar voor de rest is het een kwestie van proberen.

veel succes

----------


## chris S

""  Citaat:_Mach Facilities__Iets waar waarschijnlijk verschillende mensen de wenkbrauwen voor optrekken, maar, denk eens aan een combi van overheads erboven (grootmembraan) en een Jecklindisk geladen met KM184 van voren.

Ik heb zelf zo verschillende koren uitversterkt, en ook opgenomen, en door deze combi te gebruiken kun je druk en overall geluid uit de grootmembranen krijgen, terwijl je duidelijkheid, verstaanbaarheid en een waanzinnig goed stereobeeld vanaf je Jecklindisk krijgt.
Echt een aanrader, probeer het maar eens uit.""
_

Beste Chris,   Ik heb nog nooit met een Jecklindisk gewerkt, maar kan me voorstellen dat het een vergelijkbaar effect geeft als de ORTF opstelling.  Je zult dan toch de KM184 redelijk dicht bij de zangers moeten plaatsen wil je de T en S klanken, welke essentieel zijn voor de verstaanbaarheid, op kunnen pikken.

Je hebt ze (KM184) dan waarschijnlijk als cardioid, of mogelijk als hyper cardioid gebruikt en niet als omni. Anders pak je veel te veel omgeving mee.  

Heb je de grootmembraam hoog-voor iedere helft v h koor gepositioneerd? 


Kun je nog aangeven wat precies het voordeel is (in jouw ervaring) van de Jecklindisk tov bv ORTF?   Ik meen me te herinneren dat de Jecklindisk twee omni mics heeft en geen cardioide mics.

m vr gr Chris

----------


## Mach Facilities

Hoi Chris

ik heb dan inderdaad de KM184 gebruikt als Hyper cardioid, het voordeel van de Jecklindisk is, dat de scheiding nagenoeg gelijkwaardig is als aan je oren, vandaar ook dat de afmeting van de schijf ongeveer net zo groot moet zijn als je hoofd, in een ORTF heb je geen scheidingsvlak.
De Jecklindisk geeft nagenoeg exact weer wat je oren op kunnen vangen, INCLUSIEF de scheiding, en, wat nog veel belangrijker is, de filterkromme die je hoofd teweegbrengt. Direct geluid krijg je mooi alles binnen recht op je oor, zit je hoofd ertussenin, dan heb je een afvlakkromme van het hoogtov het laag, met als nominale kantelfrequentie ongeveer 1,5 Khz.

Probeer het maar eens uit, je zal versteld staan.

Chris

----------


## chris S

Hoi Chris,

ik heb een Jecklin disk gemaakt (op internet staat veel info tav bouw en uitvoering) en een aantal testen gedaan.   

Inderdaad geeft deze disk een bijzonder mooi stereo beeld. Opmerkelijk. Stond inderdaad versteld!

Een nadeel is dat bij gebruik tijdens uitvoeringen men eigenlijk zo weinig mogelijk van de techniek wilt zien. En dan is deze Disk toch wel een optisch obstakel in vergelijk met de kleine Neumanns.  

Voor opnemen zonder publiek is dit wel een mooie toevoeging.

Chris

----------


## chris S

Na uitwisselen van diverse ervaringen en suggesties van mede forummers heb ik afgelopen vrijdag een koor + solisten + orgel opgenomen.

Voor het koor heb ik boven / achter de dirigent een NOS opstelling met NT5 matched pair gezet (30 cm uit elkaar op 90") Deze geven een mooi stereobeeld van het koor.

Voor de verstaanbaarheid (S en T's ) heb ik voor de mezzosopranen een TLM103 gezet op 1 m afstand.

Voor het grote pijporgel heb ik een Jecklindisk geplaatst met twee NT5 op 4 m hoogte op 4 m afstand van het orgelfront.

Voor de solisten een TLM 103 en voor het kleine Bachorgeltje een AKG C1000 

Bij het mixen naderhand kan de helderheid van de stemmen en S en T vergroot worden door 'onhoorbaar' de TLM103 bij te mengen. Dit werkt inderdaad prima. Dank voor de suggestie!! 

De Jecklindisk geeft voor het orgel een buitengewoon geslaagde opname. Een heel mooi stereo beeld waarbij de pijpgroepen in het stereobeeld te herkennen zijn. Mooie breedte en diepte. Echt perfect.

De mics mogen niet te dicht op het orgel staan ivm bijgeluiden (openen en sluiten van luchtkleppen, geruis van de luchtpomp) 

Het kleine Bachorgeltje dat direct naast de dirigent stond gaf met de C1000 in combinatie met de koor mics een mooie balans tussen direct geluid en wat meer indirect, aangevuld met galm van de Jecklindisk hoog uit de kerk.

Al met al een mooi opname geworden mede dank zij de opmerkingen van de mede forummers!!

Chris

----------


## SPS

Heb je een foto'tje of tekening van je gebruikte Jecklindisk?
Moet binnenkort ook een kerkorgel opnemen en heb een paartje NT5 liggen.Zou leuk zijn.

Paul.

----------


## chris S

Hoi Paul,

ik heb de maten vanaf internet gehaald. De doorsnede v d schijf moet ongeveer de diameter v e gemiddeld mensenhoofd zijn, in Dordrecht dus 30 cm.  De twee microfoons komen ter weerszijde van de schijf op 17 cm van elkaar. Gelijk aan de afstand tussen de oren. 

Als materiaal heb ik multiplex gebruikt van 6 mm dik en voor de bekleding had ik een stuk noppenschuim voorhanden. De schijf heb ik aan een oude microfoonklem bevestigd en die kan in het midden op een t bar. met aan weerszijden de microfoons. (NT5) Volgens de beschrijvingen maakt het type dempingsmateriaal niet zo veel uit, als het maar dempt

Omdat het kerkorgel zo hoog staat heb ik een lichtstatief genomen en twee verlengbuizen van 1 m er opgeschoefd met hierop de disk. Zo kan ik tot max 7 meter hoog gaan. Sommige orgels staan echt heel hoog. Wel is het zo dat je niet te dicht er op moet gaan staan want pijporgels maken nogal wat bijgeluiden. De lucht pomp wil je nog wel eens horen en de luchtkleppen willen ook wel eens lawaai maken. Hoe dichter je er op staat hoe meer van deze geluiden je opvangt. De laatste keer heb ik de mics op 6 meter afstand gezet omdat het een een kerkorgel was met elektrische bediende luchtkleppen (relais) (Oude kerk Zwijndrecht)  

Vooral de grote pijp kleppen maakten flink lawaai.    De opname  is echt heel mooi geworden met opvallend mooi stereobeeld. De pijpgroepen zijn in het stereo beeld te onderscheiden.

Hoe beter de microfoons, hoe meer detaillering ze oppakken en soms is dat nou net niet de bedoeling. Het koor heb ik ook met een stel NT5 opgenomen en dan hoor je ook ieder foutje van een zanger genadeloos.  

Ik zal proberen foto's te plaatsen. 

Chris

----------


## chris S

Hoi Paul,

ik heb de maten vanaf internet gehaald. De doorsnede v d schijf moet ongeveer de diameter v e gemiddeld mensenhoofd zijn, in Dordrecht dus 30 cm.  De twee microfoons komen ter weerszijde van de schijf op 17 cm van elkaar. Gelijk aan de afstand tussen de oren. 

Als materiaal heb ik multiplex gebruikt van 6 mm dik en voor de bekleding had ik een stuk noppenschuim voorhanden. De schijf heb ik aan een oude microfoonklem bevestigd en die kan in het midden op een t bar. met aan weerszijden de microfoons. (NT5) Volgens de beschrijvingen maakt het type dempingsmateriaal niet zo veel uit, als het maar dempt

Omdat het kerkorgel zo hoog staat heb ik een lichtstatief genomen en twee verlengbuizen van 1 m er opgeschoefd met hierop de disk. Zo kan ik tot max 7 meter hoog gaan. Sommige orgels staan echt heel hoog. Wel is het zo dat je niet te dicht er op moet gaan staan want pijporgels maken nogal wat bijgeluiden. De lucht pomp wil je nog wel eens horen en de luchtkleppen willen ook wel eens lawaai maken. Hoe dichter je er op staat hoe meer van deze geluiden je opvangt. De laatste keer heb ik de mics op 6 meter afstand gezet omdat het een een kerkorgel was met elektrische bediende luchtkleppen (relais) (Oude kerk Zwijndrecht)  

Vooral de grote pijp kleppen maakten flink lawaai.    De opname  is echt heel mooi geworden met opvallend mooi stereobeeld. De pijpgroepen zijn in het stereo beeld te onderscheiden.

Hoe beter de microfoons, hoe meer detaillering ze oppakken en soms is dat nou net niet de bedoeling. Het koor heb ik ook met een stel NT5 opgenomen en dan hoor je ook ieder foutje van een zanger genadeloos.  

Ik zal proberen foto's te plaatsen. 

Chris

----------


## chris S

dank voor melding hoe foto's te plaatsen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Paul, als je een mailtje stuurt dan mail ik de foto's



 
Wij houden van 'delen' hier op het forum

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ove...-ik-fotos.html

En als je vind dat je teweinig mail krijgt, dan zou ik je mailadres lekker zo open op het forum laten staan :Embarrassment:  (spambots!)

----------


## ajdeboer

Bij voorbaat mijn excuses voor deze grote schop.

Ik zit met stijgende verbazing dit topic door te lezen.
Kooropnames met meer dan 2 microfoons?

In de klassieke hoek zit je IMHO dan echt fout. Nooit meer dan 2 microfoons voor een koor (evt. solisten in sommige situaties uitgezonderd)!
Je wilt toch het KOOR horen zoals het is, niet een paar microfoons of losse zangers?

Ruwweg heb je bij (klassieke) kooropnames 2 keuzes: cardioid of omni.
Cardioid stel je op in ORTF, DIN of NOS. Andere stereotechnieken als XY, brrrrr....
Omni's in een mooie AB van 40-70 cm, dan beide microfoons nog een tikkie (elk 20 graden) naar buiten en een stukje omhoog (10).

De hoogte en afstand tot koor moet je lekker mee experimenteren.

Ook orgelopnames trouwens gewoon met 2 microfoons. Wederom bij voorkeur in een AB opstelling (70-200 cm). 
Hier wel lekker omhoog hengelen dat statief.  :Smile: 

Om maar eens met een voorbeeldje te komen:
Voorbeeld koor + orgel (locatie: Kathedrale Basiliek Sint Bavo te Haarlem)
Let wel: ik zing hier ook mee, vandaar dat de plaatsing wellicht niet helemaal optimaal is. Je kunt niet zingen en ingainen/luisteren/opstellen/verplaatsen tegeleijk...  :Smile:  )

----------


## frederic

Waarom ben jij verbaast?

Voor een professioneel klassiek koor zijn 2 microfonen idd genoeg.
Maar het kan handig zijn om zwakkere secties in het koor wat op te trekken met bijkomende microfonen.
Niks mis mee.

----------


## NesCio01

@AJdeB
Sja,

Verbaas je vooral niet, probeer er vooral wat van op te steken.
Hoezeer ik een voorstander ben van opnamen
met enkel 2 microfoons, weet ik ook dat dit echt niet altijd 
realiseerbaar is.
Er zijn nu eenmaal te veel verschillen tussen locaties, koren 
en orkesten (betrek ik er maar direct bij).
Of je in cathedraal staat, een modern kerkgebouw of
in een theater, maakt nogal verschil. Is er enkel een opname
of ook PA, klassiek koor of popkoor, a cappella, met orkest
of met band.............
en zo zijn er veel voorbeelden te verzinnen die allen een
andere microfoontechniek/-opstelling gebruiken kunnen om 
te komen tot het beste resultaat.

Ditzelfde geldt voor orgels. Ook hier is geen eenheidsworst
voor te beschrijven, omdat er ook zo veel verschillende orgels zijn
in evenzoveel verschillende gebouwen.

En dan nog maar niet te spreken over onze verschillende inzichten,
oren en smaken van hoe iets klinken moet.

Je 40 - 70 cm in AB is imo niet helemaal juist, althans mij werd
een onderlinge afstand van 3 x de afstand tot de geluidsbron geleerd.

Hiernaast zou ik, in sommige situaties, de Blumlein ook niet willen
uitsluiten, evenals de eerder genoemde Jacklin' disc.

grtz

Nes

----------

